# (CLOSED) Southern Hemisphere and Leif



## haillzzz (Apr 23, 2020)

Never done this before but I just got a 5 star rating so thought I'd open it up if anyone wants to have a look. Native fruit is apples.

Ables (wizards robe) and Nooks (anthrunium plant pink) are both open and Lief is here too (orange and yellow tea, red and yellow hibiscus)

Feel free to catch bugs/fish

EDIT: If you see anything that is out on my island that you'd like to catalogue let me know and we can arrange it at another time 

*DO NOT RUN OVER OR PICK THE FLOWERS*


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 23, 2020)

I’ll come please


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d like to visit.


----------



## Leeloo55 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! Could I please join you? That’d be so cool, to set what you’ve accomplished!


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 23, 2020)

Love to check out your town!


----------



## texas toast (Apr 23, 2020)

I would like to visit please!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to explore a 5 star town for a bit


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 23, 2020)

Could I visit? I really need to buy wrapping paper from your nooks D;


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 23, 2020)

texas toast said:


> I would like to visit please!





Feather Orb said:


> I'd love to explore a 5 star town for a bit





rawrrawrmonster said:


> Could I visit? I really need to buy wrapping paper from your nooks D;



I've just let the first 4 people in so once the traffic dies down i'll send you the code


----------



## nadgnef (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! Would love to visit your island! I had a K.K concert this morning and as a result Leif did not show up


----------



## nintendog (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello! I would really love to grab some tea bushes when you have some time.


----------



## MapleCake (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2020)

May I visit? Thanks.


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 23, 2020)

would love to come!


----------



## PixelGamer505 (Apr 23, 2020)

haillzzz said:


> Never done this before but I just got a 5 star rating so thought I'd open it up if anyone wants to have a look. Native fruit is apples.
> 
> Ables (wizards robe) and Nooks (anthrunium plant pink) are both open and Lief is here too (orange and yellow tea, red and yellow hibiscus)
> 
> ...


Can I come?


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 23, 2020)

nadgnef said:


> Hi! Would love to visit your island! I had a K.K concert this morning and as a result Leif did not show up





nintendog said:


> Hello! I would really love to grab some tea bushes when you have some time.





MapleCake said:


> Can I visit?



once the traffic dies down I'll send you the code!


----------



## Sammr (Apr 23, 2020)

Id love to come when you have space! Im sammy from grigio!


----------



## bunn (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I drop by? I'd like to buy tea bushes from Leif <3


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 23, 2020)

Id also love to visit please!


----------



## Samsmilesalot (Apr 23, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## Baroque (Apr 23, 2020)

EDIT: Wrong thread, somehow! My bad D:


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 23, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> May I visit? Thanks.





LuvDolphin said:


> Can I come?





thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> would love to come!



I've just let in the next batch of people and I think it's almost full, when the next vacancies open up you are next


----------



## Hyllin (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come when you have space


----------



## ameli19 (Apr 23, 2020)

Can i come please?
In-gamename: Ameli


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 23, 2020)

I need to close in 15 mins so I won't be able to have everyone over. I'll be back online in a couple hours and will send a message if you still want to come then. Sorry! I didn't think it would be so busy


----------

